# Tuesday Cobia Fishing Report



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

We fished East out of Destin Tuesday, the 29th. Water temp was 69.4, water extremely clear, beautiful East wind, seas 1-3 feet, but overcast all day. We did not see any cobia nor did any of the other boats around us. The good news is the bait pods and the spanish were showing up everywhere along the beach which means the cobia are not far behind. Hopefully next week after the rainy weather and wrong direction wind kills the rest of this week the Cobia will start showing up in numbers. Good Luck to All.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*cobia*

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Got a call from a buddy yesterday after they caught their third fish down by the tower...


----------



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

Bamagun,
That is Great. Sounds like they were in the right place. If more of us would post fishing reports on the fishing forum it would help us all keep up with where the bite is now. It really amazes me how few cobia reports there have been on the fishing forum. Even the pier fisherman have been pretty quiet about what they have seen lately. Good Luck to All.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report, thinking about trying the stretch from Ft. Morgan to Orange Beach on Sat. 4/2... we'll see what the weather does.


----------



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

thanx for the info... i thought it was just our pier!:thumbup:


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not the best cobia fisherman by any means, but it seems most folks problem I have seen is either starting in the wrong direction in the morning and not adjusting their speed when going in certian directions.. ie. go west and faster in the morning and east and slower in the afternoon.. Im sure we all make plenty of mistakes out there, but those are just some that I see all the time and even catch myself making.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Fished Destin last weekend. Sat saw 2 but they weren't hungry. One followed a plastic eel, took a look at it and then turned around and went the other way. There were no live eels to be had last weekend over there. Heard a boat whose initials start with F P bought up 200 of them which is why there was a shortage. Don't know if that is true or not. Anyways, Sun just about ran over one when we finally saw it. Chased around a few sharks. Came across something 8ft or so,maybe a mako. I jumped in my bag to fashion a wire leader to throw a live ruby red at it but by the time I got it put together he decided on going elsewhere. Oh well. Will be trying again this Sat but stocked up on eels Monday to have better luck with them finicky types.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Fished saturday as well, west of destin. 1/4. Smallest fish was 58#, and his last meal was a pinfish. Worked one over 80 and threw a catfish, pinfish, live squid, and a 2# mullet. I finally got it to eat the mullet, but it didn't like the taste I guess. Third BIG fish I've thrown the mullet on and had it spit out, in my life. Friend fished yesterday down east all day, 0/0. Nothing on Okaloosa since Paul's 90+ Sat. I think we are between waves of fish, and it will bust loose any day. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

i worked an area of beach off perdido and towards flora bama 3/26,3/27 3/29, didnt see any ling but hooked several decent kings and seen alot of baitfish but schooling spanish . i guess the ling werent this far west yet


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

also i caught about eight silver eels on shrimp under cork luck i guess


----------

